
Climate change is making night-shining clouds more visible - tech_timc
https://phys.org/news/2018-07-climate-night-shining-clouds-visible.html
======
foolzcrow
Let me guess in order to stop climate change we need to give up our guns and
submit to global government. Good luck I think the ruse is over for enough
people. I mean no computer model can even predict the path of a hurricane, yet
somehow in 100 years earth will die. Really? You say science is your thing?

------
foolzcrow
Why don't you teach us about atmospheric aerosols? I doubt any of you even
know about it. If you know what's up in your way ahead of your peers

